# Grouse and woodcock mounts



## Flash01

I am a regular in the Dog Training/Upland Bird Hunting area and was told by a Taxidermy guy that ALL taxidermy related topics MUST be brought to this thread.. so here I am.

I was wondering if you would post photos of various mounts of Grouse and Woodcock. Different poses, etc. I am interested in getting a woodie and Grouse mounted (the first ones each that my new dog pointed), but have virtually no idea what I am looking for.

Any help/photos would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Flash...

This section is for BEGINNING TAXIDERMIST who have a question and are looking for tips or help on completing a mount. 

This wouldn't have anything to do with what FIX F16 asked would it?



a) Descrement is not a word in the english language. I was not familiar with the word so I looked it up... no results. So, apparently, your post is a descrement to the language that we all share.

b) I thought this was an appropriate topic for this forum. I found it interesting. Most of us that have dogs hunt birds and many of us have limitied knowledge of taxidermy or even our options related to that. 

I know that you were protecting your sacred art of taxidermy, but I dont think you won many of us over with your (somewhat crazy) reaction to this thread.

Just let it go man...everyone will be much better off.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Ebowhunter

Most taxidermists will mount a bird in most any pose. Pick a picture that you like.


----------



## Flash01

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Flash...
> 
> This section is for BEGINNING TAXIDERMIST who have a question and are looking for tips or help on completing a mount.
> 
> This wouldn't have anything to do with what FIX F16 asked would it?
> 
> 
> 
> a) Descrement is not a word in the english language. I was not familiar with the word so I looked it up... no results. So, apparently, your post is a descrement to the language that we all share.
> 
> b) I thought this was an appropriate topic for this forum. I found it interesting. Most of us that have dogs hunt birds and many of us have limitied knowledge of taxidermy or even our options related to that.
> 
> I know that you were protecting your sacred art of taxidermy, but I dont think you won many of us over with your (somewhat crazy) reaction to this thread.
> 
> Just let it go man...everyone will be much better off.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mitch


 
Hmmmm. I will let it go, but I find it interesting that I posted here with a simple question and you chose to quote what you deem a problem in another board. Perhaps it is you that should let it go. I just wanted to see photos of grouse and woodcock mounts. I will seek another website for this information.


----------



## chris_kreiner

You can do a search on Google images. That is where I found these. There are a lot of options out there. Good Luck.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Wow..what awesome quality mounts those are!

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey

birdman is one of the best!!! hes on another site i belong to and iv talked w/ him a few times. really nice guy.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart

That is one of the best grouse mounts i have ever seen!! Absolutely beutiful.


----------

